
Haskell Game Server – Part 2 - bojo
http://mojobojo.com/posts/2016-01-01-haskell-game-server-part-2.html
======
plusquamperfekt
69 points and growing - but nobody has anything to say about it. at the end of
the day this is anyway just yet another post about how you can actually do
something practically relevant with Haskell :D

How about this: "PHP Game Server". Nobody would care because PHP is just one
of those stupid languages mostly known for being (merely) useful ;)

~~~
wyager
There are several reasons for this.

Haskell posts tend to be quite factual or tutorial in nature. There generally
isn't a lot of room for debate or disagreement. This is in opposition to posts
about coding style, tech politics, etc., which make up a large portion of
posts on HN and garner a lot of comments.

Haskell posts tend to cover more advanced topics. People read the post, learn
something, and then don't have anything to contribute because it's new
information to them.

On the same note, a lot of people think Haskell is cool but haven't learned to
use it yet, so they don't have any feedback with regards to libraries,
technique, etc.

~~~
nickpsecurity
I think you hit the nail on the head three times in a row. All apply for why I
didn't comment. Something special about the Haskell community to achieve that
on a regular basis, eh?

